# After Earth: Neuer Kinotrailer zum SciFi-Epos mit Will Smith veröffentlicht



## TomSauer (18. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *After Earth: Neuer Kinotrailer zum SciFi-Epos mit Will Smith veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: After Earth: Neuer Kinotrailer zum SciFi-Epos mit Will Smith veröffentlicht


----------



## Phone83 (18. Dezember 2012)

Schade das der alte Smith immer wieder seinen Sohn in seine neuen Filme zerren muss.
Ich für meinen Teil finde ihn nicht so der Bringer...


----------



## Vordack (18. Dezember 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Schade das der alte Smith immer wieder seinen Sohn in seine neuen Filme zerren muss.
> Ich für meinen Teil finde ihn nicht so der Bringer...


 
War das nicht dieser 'Kerl der in dem neuen Karate Kid mitgespielt hat? Ich find den sympathisch.


----------



## Mothman (18. Dezember 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Schade das der alte Smith immer wieder seinen Sohn in seine neuen Filme zerren muss.
> Ich für meinen Teil finde ihn nicht so der Bringer...


Furchtbar ist das. Ich will keine Smith-Familien-Filme sehen. 
Guck ich mir nicht an. Ist ja schon gruselig, wie der Sohn mit aller Macht gepusht wird. Naja, Will Smith ist für mich eh schon lange nicht mehr interessant. Sein Sohn wird es erst recht nicht sein.


----------



## Mothman (18. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> War das nicht dieser 'Kerl der in dem neuen Karate Kid mitgespielt hat? Ich find den sympathisch.


Das einzig sympathische an Karate Kid waren die Szenen, wo er auf die Fresse gekriegt hat.  :


----------



## Vordack (18. Dezember 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das einzig sympathische an Karate Kid waren die Szenen, wo er auf die Fresse gekriegt hat.  :


 
Warum so gewalttätig? Sit back, take a drag and enjoy life


----------



## kidou1304 (18. Dezember 2012)

oha nich der M night...kam von dem überhaupt schonmal was gutes..?


----------



## Vordack (18. Dezember 2012)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> oha nich der M night...kam von dem überhaupt schonmal was gutes..?


 
Oh ja  Einer der besten Filme die ich kenne. Wobei ich viele "beste" Filme kenne 

Tip: Der Bruce spielt mit.


----------



## Phone83 (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Film an sich sieht ja auch cool aus aber nur Willy hätte es wohl auch getan. I am Legend war richtig cool bis er angefangen hat zu sprechen mit der Frau und dem Blag.

Ich finde Smith Nen guten Schauspieler aber der Sohn soll erstmal 5 jahre Theater und dann 5 Jahre Soaps machen und dann nen B -Movie drehen bis er das richtige Talent zum Film hat ;D


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das einzig sympathische an Karate Kid waren die Szenen, wo er auf die Fresse gekriegt hat.  :


 
naja, ich glaube ihr meint eher Kung Fu Kid


----------



## Mothman (18. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Oh ja  Einer der besten Filme die ich kenne. Wobei ich viele "beste" Filme kenne
> 
> Tip: Der Bruce spielt mit.


The Sixth Sense? 
Den zähle ich zu meinen persönlichen Top 10 der Filmgeschichte.


----------



## Malifurion (18. Dezember 2012)

Oje....ich hoffe dass Smiths Sohn auch irgendeine art von Kindheit erfahren hat und nicht wie die Jackson's endet, nur zur Schauspielerei in diesem Fall, gedrängt zu werden. Wer weiß, vielleicht will auch er mal "weiß" werden^^


----------



## hifumi (18. Dezember 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Oje....ich hoffe dass Smiths Sohn auch irgendeine art von Kindheit erfahren hat und nicht wie die Jackson's endet, nur zur Schauspielerei in diesem Fall, gedrängt zu werden. Wer weiß, vielleicht will auch er mal "weiß" werden^^


 
Oder vielleicht macht er dann mal einen auf Macauly Culkin.

Eigentlich seh ich Will Smith ja ganz gerne, aber viel Substanz haben die Filme mit ihm ja auch nicht. Der beste war immernoch der erste MIB. Unterhaltsam und noch irgendwie frisch, der zweite wirkte schon wie Teil 1 nochmal hochgewürgt und wiedergekaut. Aber das war wohl auch nicht Will Smiths Schuld.
Wild Wild West find ich auch ziemlich witzig.
Die Dramen mit ihm sind mir dagegen viel zu kitschig. Voll auf die Tränendrüse.

PS: Hab gerade gelesen, dass der Protagonist in After Earth "Cypher Raige" heißt. Ok den Film brauch ich garnicht weiter zu verfolgen. Cypher Raige... *an die stirn tipp*


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Dezember 2012)

Mein persönlicher Lieblingsfilm mit Will Smith ist "Staatsfeind Nr.1". Cool fand ich auch "I,Robot" und "I am legend".


----------



## z3ro22 (18. Dezember 2012)

seine kindheit ist das rampenlicht punkt er kennt nichts anderes also warum sollte er was vermissen.

ist doch gut so so wird er kein looser wieviele andere in der welt.


----------



## Mothman (18. Dezember 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> seine kindheit ist das rampenlicht punkt er kennt nichts anderes also warum sollte er was vermissen.
> 
> ist doch gut so so wird er kein looser wieviele andere in der welt.


Ist die Frage, wie man "Looser" definiert. Wenn für dich alle Looser sind, die nicht schon als Kind in gefühlten 3000 Filmen mitspielen und die nicht herumlaufen, wie Will Smith Sohn ... dann bin ich gerne nen Looser. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandalf1107 (18. Dezember 2012)

jedenfalls sollte er in seinem Alter seine Schuhe zubinden können


----------



## DeeJay66 (18. Dezember 2012)

Was ist denn ein "looser"?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. Dezember 2012)

DeeJay66 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "looser"?


 

Ein "Lockerer" ? Beliebter Schreibfehler in allen Sprachen. Geht soweit, dass man das schon als Wortneuschöpfung mit der gleichen Bedeutung wie "Loser" bezeichnet hat  Hach Kluggeschissen ^^


----------



## Vordack (19. Dezember 2012)

DeeJay66 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "looser"?


 
Ein Mensch der ein klein wenig die Gabe besitzt seine kognitiven Fähigkeiten zu benutzen dem wäre mit Sicherheit aufgefallen was gemeint ist und sich nicht über das Unwissen anderer lustig machen.


----------



## z3ro22 (19. Dezember 2012)

@Mothman @Mothman Das war vom Pyramiden Standpunkt aus gesehen vielleicht versteht sich das einfacher 

Ich sehe aber schon wieder,das gleich einer schreibt welche Pyramide...


----------

